# question about adding excel



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

i have a tank that has moss in it. i have heard that excel kills moss, is that true?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

btw wt type of nutrients deficiency is this? the glossos have white spot on them. i have added flourish, flourish nitrogen, and kh2po4 few days ago.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

imo it does affect it. i was dosing excel (double to triple the normal amount) to kill my hair algae some strings of my java and christmas moss turned brown and died. but i expected that since those were just leftover strings from the original batch that i moved to another tank. i do believe that some mosses are hardier than others and might survive depending on how much excel you dose. ive dosed excel in some planted tanks with moss where they don't seem to be affected. weird thing is, they were also java and christmas XD


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

alexxa said:


> btw wt type of nutrients deficiency is this? the glossos have white spot on them. i have added flourish, flourish nitrogen, and kh2po4 few days ago.


I remember when I first started to use glosso, I had the same problem then I went out and bought a bottle of seachem flourish dose whatever the recommended amount on the bottle and within a week or 2 it turn perfect green.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> I remember when I first started to use glosso, I had the same problem then I went out and bought a bottle of seachem flourish dose whatever the recommended amount on the bottle and within a week or 2 it turn perfect green.


okay thank you.


----------

